# DIY Skull Hanger



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Love the black skull, was that dipped professionally?


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Cool idea


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

If by 'dipped professionally' you mean spray painted in my garage, then yes!


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome design, hope to be able to use this in the near future! Thanks for posting


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

cjtaylor0103 said:


> If by 'dipped professionally' you mean spray painted in my garage, then yes!
> 
> View attachment 2098041


looks sharp!!


----------



## WAM (Feb 5, 2008)

Great idea


----------



## Titan77 (Oct 23, 2014)

I used a door stopper..screwed it into the post...and hung the skull..I did have to trim it down a bit so it would seat flush on the post...but if I hadent it would have a 35 degree angle to it which still looks good..I just wanted it flush...this was my first mount...first buck with a bow this year


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Black looks sweet too!


----------



## Titan77 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Titan77 (Oct 23, 2014)

In case anybody was wondering... used one of these...cheap and effective


----------



## Fish_guy (Oct 11, 2021)

Titan77 said:


> In case anybody was wondering... used one of these...cheap and effective


Old post, but would this work for an elk skull, or would it be too small?


----------



## Gold54bs (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks like a great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Leatherman (Oct 24, 2021)

Speaking of the dipped skull I did mine with several colors of spray paint. Spray it in water and dip it in looks good


----------



## TADSR (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks good. Good idea!


----------

